# Au revior mes amis..seulement un peu



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

In a bit over 24 hours, I will be on a plane to France for exchange for 2 months!

I am heading upto to Brittany, in the NorthWest of France for 2 months in a family of 4 children (17/m, 13/f, 10/f, 6/m).

So I haven't been actiive recently and I won't be active for a while as I will be eating crepes and drinking champagne (and eating baguettes)

CYA!!! Could you guys do me a massive favour? Use this thread to update any big news on the Mavs, or little things I might have missed whilst I'm over thes

M'est francais est mauvaius, mais j'espere s'apprendre le francais courrament


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Enjoy (prendre plaisir à) :clap2: 

Will you have internet access? :thinking2:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeh, my family has internet access over there but I want to try and not use it too much to enhance the experience


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

its alright, you'll have withdrawl syndrome from being away from here for too long and start posting regularly again


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> its alright, you'll have withdrawl syndrome from being away from here for too long and start posting regularly again


Sounds like someone who's been in that position before...:biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

xray said:


> Sounds like someone who's been in that position before...:biggrin:


:whistling:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Have fun, buddy!

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Have fun. 

And don't forget your umbrella, it's not the warmest part of France. :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Enjoy, we'll make sure to keep this thread updated with W's, L's, and news.


----------

